# Capello al PSG



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Giugno 2013)

Fabio Capello nuovo allenatore del PSG, contratto di un anno
Domani ci dovrebbe essere l'ufficialità

Di Marzio


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

Grandissimo colpo del Psg


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Giugno 2013)

azz


----------



## Frikez (18 Giugno 2013)

Solo un anno? Strano, chissà cosa hanno in mente.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2013)

beati loro. 

se rimaneva ancelotti, il monaco poteva giocarsela......ma tra capello e ranieri non c'è storia. 
inoltre con capello eviteranno il fuggi-fuggi dei campioni che volevano mollare se carletto se ne andava.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Giugno 2013)

ibra a questo punto credo rimanga e con lui thiagone e verratti,al contrario non so se lavezzi e pastore potranno rimanere


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Giugno 2013)

Con il Monaco dei fenomeni ed il PSG di Capello, si avrebbe sicuramente un campionato francese si sempre mediocre, ma almeno ci sono più campioni e la lotta tra le due big sarà interessante.


----------



## hiei87 (18 Giugno 2013)

Per come la vedo io, sono pochi gli allenatori al mondo che possono rendere una squadra fondata sui milioni da sperperare e composta in gran parte da mercenari ben poco attaccati alla maglia una squadra veramente vincente, soprattutto a livello internazionale. Capello di certo è uno di questi.
Mi stupisco solo di come negli ultimi anni non abbia portato un progetto a termine. Prima l'Inghilterra (ok, lì c'erano motivazione di carattere diverso alla base del suo addio), ora la Russia. Non mi sembra molto da lui. Dà quasi idea che ormai di allenare non abbia più molta voglia e si interessi esclusivamente ai lauti stipendi che gli vengono garantiti....


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Solo un anno? Strano, chissà cosa hanno in mente.



Secondo Di Marzio dal prossimo anno vorrebbero puntare su Wenger.Onestamente mi sembra strano che Capello accetti di fare da traghettatore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2013)

Pazzesco, che colpo!


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2013)

E' il massimo che potevano avere dopo che Ancelotti li ha lasciati a piedi, pensare che noi come nomi per il dopo Allegri potevamo andare nelle mani di ex giocatori senza patentino e senza nemmeno una partita da allenatore


----------



## Frikez (18 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio dal prossimo anno vorrebbero puntare su Wenger.Onestamente mi sembra strano che Capello accetti di fare da traghettatore



Sono scemi forte allora, comunque quest'anno c'è stato un valzer di allenatori in Europa clamoroso..Real, Bayern, Psg, City, United e Chelsea, praticamente tutte le big escluso il Barca.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grandissimo colpo del Psg



adesso il psg potrà davvero diventare un top club.E' il tecnico giusto per tenere a bada tutte quelle prime donne,a cominciare da ibra(che ha sempre considerato capello come colui che lo ha fatto diventare un vero bomber)


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io, sono pochi gli allenatori al mondo che possono rendere una squadra fondata sui milioni da sperperare e composta in gran parte da mercenari ben poco attaccati alla maglia una squadra veramente vincente, soprattutto a livello internazionale. Capello di certo è uno di questi.
> Mi stupisco solo di come negli ultimi anni non abbia portato un progetto a termine. Prima l'Inghilterra (ok, lì c'erano motivazione di carattere diverso alla base del suo addio), ora la Russia. Non mi sembra molto da lui. Dà quasi idea che ormai di allenare non abbia più molta voglia e si interessi esclusivamente ai lauti stipendi che gli vengono garantiti....



si ma la ligue 1 è talmente scarsa che può benissimo vincere lo scudetto con svariate giornate d'anticipo, anzi ora la squadra ha pure 1 anno di rodaggio alle spalle......meglio di così....


----------



## pennyhill (18 Giugno 2013)

Sono quasi 20 anni che Capello non fa strada a livello internazionale. È vero che è un anno più giovane di Heynckes, ma ha fatto fatica a rinnovarsi, a proporre un calcio più moderno, ad adattarsi ai cambiamenti del calcio, e ora sono ben sei anni che non allena una squadra di club. Che poi sia ancora in grado di gestire uno spogliatoio importante, su questo non c’è dubbio, è il tecnico ideale probabilmente.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2013)

Guardate come ha trasformato la nazionale russa in poco tempo, figuriamoci il PSG. Grande Don Fabio.. certo però che solo un anno. Non è da Capello. Forse dopo viene da noi


----------



## hiei87 (18 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si ma la ligue 1 è talmente scarsa che può benissimo vincere lo scudetto con svariate giornate d'anticipo, anzi ora la squadra ha pure 1 anno di rodaggio alle spalle......meglio di così....



Sì, sicuramente per la Ligue 1 sarebbero strafavoriti anche con un allenatore normale.
La sfida sarà far bene in Europa, ma di certo Capello ha tutti i requisiti per riuscirvi. Già Ancelotti senza un grande rodaggio precedente ha fatto vedere ottime cose.
Mi stupisce solo un po' il fatto che se ne vada così dalla Russia, lasciando a metà un progetto e "tradendo" un impegno preso, a meno che non mantenga entrambi gli incarichi. Dà un po' da pensare che ormai il buon Fabio abbia più pochi stimoli...


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

Sky riporta che il Psg ha già un accordo con Wenger per l'anno prossimo. Capello, dunque, resterà solo una stagione.

P.S. Gli fa vedere come si vince e poi lascia a quel perdente


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2013)

Gran bel colpo.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Giugno 2013)

Che colpo altro che CR7 o Messi

Certo che per un solo anno... e poi preferirgli Wenger


----------



## juventino (19 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio dal prossimo anno vorrebbero puntare su Wenger.Onestamente mi sembra strano che Capello accetti di fare da traghettatore



Cioè prendono Capello per passare poi a quel pagliaccio di Wenger? Ma stanno bene?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

Molto meglio lui di Ancelotti.


----------



## jaws (19 Giugno 2013)

L'anno prossimo il PSG subirà al massimo 10 gol in tutto il campionato


----------



## iceman. (19 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me, ibra li ha messi alle corde


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2013)

Ancelotti per loro era il massimo a mio avviso....

Capello non ha voglia di andare al PSG quindi non so davvero che faranno....


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2013)

Si sta discutendo sull'ingaggio, che dovrebbe essere di 8 milioni di euro.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2013)

L'anno prossimo in Champions potremmo assistere ad uno scontro che avrei voluto vedere da tempo: Capello vs Mourinho


----------



## iceman. (19 Giugno 2013)

Capello e' lontano dal vero calcio da 5 anni senza contare che il meglio di se l'ha gia' dato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo in Champions potremmo assistere ad uno scontro che avrei voluto vedere da tempo: Capello vs Mourinho


  
Spero che Capello si faccia costruire una squadra monstre. Ad oggi gli unici punti fermi penso possano essere soltanto Ibrahimovic, Verratti e Silva, magari Sakho. I terzini sono abbastanza debolucci, il resto del centrocampo non mi convince(solo Matuidi forse potrebbe essere una buona spalla di Verratti), mentre davanti Lavezzi non è un campione, Lucas ha tutto da dimostrare e Menez è sempre stato un mezzo giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

Il figlio di *Capello *è stato avvistato al Parco dei Principi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Laudisa *Capello *dice no al *Psg*.


----------

